# Wife Powerpoint Presentation for Sprinkler Pitch



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi all -

I'm putting together a pitch to my wife for a spinkler system - I laid the groundwork this morning and it wasn't all great but I had to get the word out there. I pitched it as a Christmas/Birthday/Father's day gift wrapped into one. She didn't bite but I said we will revisit.

I want to put together a PPT - can you help me with ideas on how it makes sense budget wise, and so many other reasons? I know it boosts house value but maybe if I could back it up with numbers? We both work in marketing and deal with budgets on a daily basis so that will speak to her. She's quite frugal - need to show her it will pay off in the long run. (Right now I have 3 way splitter/timers and different hoses running to have my own zones to do the watering for when I overseed soon.

I only am pitching the front yard for now - the back is much more shaded and the front is just blazing full sun and really does need it - so only pitching front. it's about 8,500 sq ft.

Cheers all - let me know if you need more questions to help out with your assistance.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

You should ask her to be in charge of keeping the lawn watered for 2019. Then revisit the deal in fall of 2019. She HAS to be in charge of the front and you will do the back.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> You should ask her to be in charge of keeping the lawn watered for 2019. Then revisit the deal in fall of 2019. She HAS to be in charge of the front and you will do the back.


Yeah that angle won't work - she doesn't really care if it goes brown for the most part. Plus we both work full time and have a new baby - that's the last of her concerns at this point. I need some serious strategy here.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

As a frugal person myself, I would pitch creating a savings goal for it vs. trying to get approval for a big chunk of money. Tell her this is something you think would add value to the property, save you time and effort (in addition to being more effective), and over time potentially saving money due to being more efficient (depending on if easy access to water causes you to irrigate even more). Then pitch that you'd like to budget $X per month to save up for it. Then you could throw in that you'd prefer that she route any moneys dedicated to your regular gifts into that savings fund.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I would buy another 4 way splitter and 4 more hoses and tangle them all up in front of the entryway to the house. Make it a real eyesore/ tripping hazard. When she asks what you can do to get rid of all that crap you'll have your answer you're looking for. :nod:


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> As a frugal person myself, I would pitch creating a savings goal for it vs. trying to get approval for a big chunk of money. Tell her this is something you think would add value to the property, save you time and effort (in addition to being more effective), and over time potentially saving money due to being more efficient (depending on if easy access to water causes you to irrigate even more). Then pitch that you'd like to budget $X per month to save up for it. Then you could throw in that you'd prefer that she route any moneys dedicated to your regular gifts into that savings fund.


I like this angle - that's exactly how she thinks..very analytically when it comes to money. If I can put it on paper that we will end up saving money with X number of months or whatever by savings, that's going to be a big player in this whole thing - might even close the presentation with that.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> I would buy another 4 way splitter and 4 more hoses and tangle them all up in front of the entryway to the house. Make it a real eyesore/ tripping hazard. When she asks what you can do to get rid of all that crap you'll have your answer you're looking for. :nod:


lol - I appreciate the effort but 2 issues with that.
1. It's already pretty messy as is with 3 hoses in back and 2 in front and it doesn't seem to bother her
2. I'm a neat freak and in that game of chicken I would surely lose.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Have you tried withholding sex?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> Have you tried withholding sex?


LOL ... Interesting! Hmm let's say I would also most likely lose this game as well and leave it at that...


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

Have you tried pitching the idea of the money it would save on the water bill? More efficient systems will use less water, and will eventually pay for themselves.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

NewLawnJon said:


> Have you tried pitching the idea of the money it would save on the water bill? More efficient systems will use less water, and will eventually pay for themselves.


Correct I think that's my biggest plan of attack - However quantifying is a different story - I'm completely not a math person and am unsure how I can predict cost of watering our lawn? I guess I could just google averages - that would be fairly rough.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Look at rainbirds prs sprinklers. They have videos showing how many gallons you could save.


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> NewLawnJon said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried pitching the idea of the money it would save on the water bill? More efficient systems will use less water, and will eventually pay for themselves.
> ...


There is a calculator on irrigation tutorials that you can use to predict average daily water usage. Use that compared to current water bill and it will give you a starting point. Also research if you can have a seeer deduct meter for additional savings.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

@MichiganGreen I think it's hilarious and awesome that you're making a pp deck to pitch a lawn project! Are you thinking DIY or having it installed professionally?

This may help just a little, but some smart controller are EPA certified and may get you a discount on your water bill, depending on your municipality.

What about taking the hard negotiating stance and meeting in the middle? Maybe just say you'll open your own bank account and say y'all can keep your own money and you'll be using yours for it. You may be sleeping on the porch for a while, but you should have a nice view of your new sprinkler system!


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> I would buy another 4 way splitter and 4 more hoses and tangle them all up in front of the entryway to the house. Make it a real eyesore/ tripping hazard. When she asks what you can do to get rid of all that crap you'll have your answer you're looking for. :nod:


great idea!

Like Mine!

The 8 hoses get tangled over night, somehow


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

craigdt said:


> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> > I would buy another 4 way splitter and 4 more hoses and tangle them all up in front of the entryway to the house. Make it a real eyesore/ tripping hazard. When she asks what you can do to get rid of all that crap you'll have your answer you're looking for. :nod:
> ...


This gives me anxiety...


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Here you go:

http://hrijournal.org/doi/abs/10.24266/0738-2898-12.2.65?code=hrin-site

http://wolfcreekcompany.com/cost-for-an-irrigation-system/

https://appraisersforum.com/forums/threads/does-a-sprinkler-system-add-value.76273/

The more society moves towards the "culture of convinience" the more value something like an irrigation system adds. The big payoff is really combining that with curb appeal though. An excellent quality landscape combined with ease of maintaining it is a big win. Even if you're not thinking about selling, increased home value represents increased quality of life for your family. There's a reason people will pay more for an attractive home. They anticipate enjoying it more than an unattractive home. Your family will enjoy it more too.

As another point, remember that all the time spent dragging around hoses is time that can't be spent on other family activities. That time has value.

And to make the close (only closers get coffee  ) show her a montage of babies playing on nice green irrigated grass. Does she want baby on brown, dormant weed salad!?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://hrijournal.org/doi/abs/10.24266/0738-2898-12.2.65?code=hrin-site
> 
> ...


We are on the same page Keith. Our baby boy is now 3 months and he will be crawling and running around in no time. I already have to seal the patio because its so rough. Let's give him a lush carpet of green out there to roll around in! I'll check out those links if I have time at work today.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

I always go back to the old saying, it is easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to get permission. Is she going to divorce you if you do this? No. Is she going to with old sex? Probably but you are married with a 3 month old so there is none of that going on anyway lol

I think as others have said, you need to tell her how much it costs, how long it will take to break even from savings in your water bill, how much you can save per month after break even and how much it could increase the value of your house. Not only will the curb appeal of a nice green lawn increase the value but the actual sprinkler system will too. I'd pay more for a house with a nice lawn and irrigation already there.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

The kids were definitely useful tools in my pitch for not only installing a sprinkler, but doing a reno. After battling weeds for a few years, I basically said I want to get this thing in good shape so I do not have to constantly spray chemicals to keep it looking okay. I think the same could be said for getting good water to the lawn...

better watering -> stronger turfgrass -> less weeds -> less herbicide -> less worried mom when the kids are playing outside

Everybody wins!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

https://youtu.be/zCf46yHIzSo


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

gm560 said:


> The kids were definitely useful tools in my pitch for not only installing a sprinkler, but doing a reno. After battling weeds for a few years, I basically said I want to get this thing in good shape so I do not have to constantly spray chemicals to keep it looking okay. I think the same could be said for getting good water to the lawn...
> 
> better watering -> stronger turfgrass -> less weeds -> less herbicide -> less worried mom when the kids are playing outside
> 
> Everybody wins!


Ok that's strong right there. That flow chart will be central to my presentation and I'll link out with detail on each. (Great movie by the way.) I'll be checking in here again throughout the winter as I build it. The groundwork has been laid, multiple "no's" and "quit bringing it ups" have ensued. I'll get there. I only want it for the front anyway.... For now. Back is shaded enough I can handle but the front is full direct sun, it got baked this summer.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

gm560 said:


> better watering -> stronger turfgrass -> less weeds -> less herbicide -> less worried mom when the kids are playing outside


^This
Make sure you pitch a day or 2 after the baby's checkup(Dr. Appt) and start recording some Dr Oz on the DVR. Whether she watches it or not, the subliminal message will find its way. That way the little one's health is heavy on her mind. We're playing dirty here boys! Maybe someone who's good at photo shop can alter an article that says the type of plastic on garden hoses causes Autism like glyphosate?


----------

